# My 1 yr old female GSD (Long Island, NY) needs a home



## Sibbi120412

Hi everyone, my name is Jon and I live on Staten Island NY. First I have to say I HATE doing this, but I have a female GSD DOB 12/5/2012 AKC register. Her name is Sibbi, she's such a great dog and like I said I hate to do this but she needs some one who has time for her. I work as a chef and I work very long hours I recall don't have time for her. I also have a 2 yr old and a wife that's 8 months pregnant so as you can tell I have a lot going on. She's well trained, and house broken great with other dogs and GREAT with children. She's so loyal and protective of my wife and daughter. She's a great GSD all around. I trained her myself. She's great off leash and on. She has one **** of a nose. I used to hide my daughter clothing since she was a puppy and worked my way to varies things. Like I said I hate to do this but she needs someone with time. 
View attachment 141673

View attachment 141681































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

bumping this up...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Good for you for realizing it's too much and doing the right thing for your dog. I'm always AMAZED when families with young kids and busy jobs ever get a new puppy cause I know it's overwhelming for me...

Were you able to contact the breeder? Frequently they will be glad to take our dogs back and may even have some people in mind who wanted an older dog. There may also be some rescue groups in your area that you can work with to find potential new owners.

Shepherds' Hope German Shepherd Rescue

Garden State German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. local rescues page


----------



## Sunflowers

The "breeder" is Amish. No help to be had there.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Were you able to contact the breeder? Frequently they will be glad to take our dogs back and may even have some people in mind who wanted an older dog. There may also be some rescue groups in your area that you can work with to find potential new owners.
> 
> Shepherds' Hope German Shepherd Rescue
> 
> Garden State German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. local rescues page


----------



## BellaLuna

Aww wish I could help, if I were still in Ny I'd take her in a second she's gorgeous. 

Kudos to you for not being selfish and doing what's best for her in the long run. Many people put their own needs before the animals and it's just so unkind.

Hope you find her a wonderful home best of luck 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Sent to 2 rescue groups - I don't know anyone with Garden State anymore.


----------



## llombardo

I'm not in agreement that this is not selfish. What was selfish was getting the dog to begin with. The wife and one child with the possibility of more and the job were all present when the decision was made to get this dog. This is a sore subject for me because Midnite sat in a shelter for months for pretty much the same reasons and this dog reminds me of Midnite. I truly hope she finds a good home and I hope that lessons were learned here.


----------



## BellaLuna

llombardo said:


> I'm not in agreement that this is not selfish. What was selfish was getting the dog to begin with. The wife and one child with the possibility of more and the job were all present when the decision was made to get this dog. This is a sore subject for me because Midnite sat in a shelter for months for pretty much the same reasons and this dog reminds me of Midnite. I truly hope she finds a good home and I hope that lessons were learned here.


While I completely get where your coming from, I have a greater respect that he is trying to rehome the pup rather then keeping her and giving her a poor quality of life.

My neighbors have a beautiful shepherd that just has the worse life ever nobody hardly plays with him or interacts with him it's heartbreaking to see all the poor thing wants is attention. Whenever he gets the chance he runs to my house for some fun. I offered to buy him from them because nobody there wants to be bothered with him and they said no they could never let him go because they love him to much I feel that this is utter bull s*** and they are being completely selfish by keeping him. The only reason they want him is for the status of owning a shepherd, they like all the attention they get from having him and that's all.

Rather then do what's best for him the rather have him in the yard rotting away in the heat, hurricanes and all sorts of elements without proper shelter.. 

So I guess that's where I'm coming from when I say the op is being selfless.. just my thought... 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Jelpy

The gentleman came to us for assistance in finding a good, safe home for his GSD. Could we perhaps avoid driving him away by insulting him? At least for as long as it takes to help him get a good home for his dog. 

Frankly, anyone can underestimate the daily demands of a dog. Plus, for all we know, he's gone from one job that allowed him spare time to a new job that that doesn't, or has a long commute. To my mind, he is to be commended for coming here instead of turning to craig's list. 

Hopefully a GSD rescue may be able to help.

jelpy


----------



## pjvie

BellaLuna said:


> While I completely get where your coming from, I have a greater respect that he is trying to rehome the pup rather then keeping her and giving her a poor quality of life.
> 
> My neighbors have a beautiful shepherd that just has the worse life ever nobody hardly plays with him or interacts with him it's heartbreaking to see all the poor thing wants is attention. Whenever he gets the chance he runs to my house for some fun. I offered to buy him from them because nobody there wants to be bothered with him and they said no they could never let him go because they love him to much I feel that this is utter bull s*** and they are being completely selfish by keeping him. The only reason they want him is for the status of owning a shepherd, they like all the attention they get from having him and that's all.
> 
> Rather then do what's best for him the rather have him in the yard rotting away in the heat, hurricanes and all sorts of elements without proper shelter..
> 
> So I guess that's where I'm coming from when I say the op is being selfless.. just my thought...
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4





> The gentleman came to us for assistance in finding a good, safe home for his GSD. Could we perhaps avoid driving him away by insulting him? At least for as long as it takes to help him get a good home for his dog.
> 
> Frankly, anyone can underestimate the daily demands of a dog. Plus, for all we know, he's gone from one job that allowed him spare time to a new job that that doesn't, or has a long commute. To my mind, he is to be commended for coming here instead of turning to craig's list.
> 
> Hopefully a GSD rescue may be able to help.


Agreed. Can't change the past, and it is great that he is looking to do the right thing, recognizes that his dog can have a full life somewhere else, and is actively seeking it. We are here to educate and hopefully prevent, not to guilt trip people.

Best of luck in finding a home. If I hadn't put a deposit down recently, it would be awfully tempting for me to pass this up. She sounds like a wonderful dog!


----------



## mebully21

Obviously the wife wants the dog gone. If the op was alone then it would be understandable to a degree with working long hours to rehome the dog. Most people who go to rehome a dog who have a partner are doing it due to the partner making the demand to get rid of the dog. Normally a couple share dog duties , but in this case i doubt its so, but i could be wrong. I dont agree at all either , but its better to rehome then wind up like my new foster dog who lived her entire 8 years outside . If i didnt have a foster i would have offed o take her, but my flea bittn neglected foster needs to know someone cares for her. Good luck and i hope your dog gets a loving home


----------



## meek

Awe, I hope you find a good home for her.  I can never give my doggies up. but your doing the right thing.


----------



## mrg1429

Can you message me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

OP: Screening Adopters | Animal Rescue Korea


----------



## K9raqs

Save A Shepherd Rescue Alliance is another rescue not far from you:
http://www.saveashepherd.org


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT

Wow.. someone stop me, i want her!! she sounds lovely..


If i were in your shoes, i would contact a RESCUE. Please do not send to any shelter. I would love for you find a GSD Rescue who is foster based. I am sure there are some in your area or even in another state, and usually rescue groups will meet you or go to your place to get her. As this is the best thing for dogs without a dedicated home. Sitting in a shelter is horrible for cat or dog, they can develop behavioral problems, and lead to be less adoptable in the end. Or in worst case scenario get put to sleep because of space, etc. (Depends the shelter)

But really.. i would love to take her. I think my family would kill me, and i dont have the money for a second dog.. Stink! When is that ship of money coming??


----------



## MedicPup

Where did you get her from? I know you said "Amish". Her face structure & coloring looks like a friend's pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiraC

Where did he say Amish?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MedicPup

MiraC said:


> Where did he say Amish?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Someone asked if they could contact the breeder. And there was a post that they were Amish so no help from them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom

Wonderful GSD rescue group in Milltown NJ, not far from Staten Island, Im in Sayreville NJ...originally from Staten Island...you might want to contact them...they are called Garden State German Shepherd Rescue...I think its GSGSR.org on the net...

good luck, I have a girl too, and she doesn't like other girls...

let us all know how you make out...


----------



## Jelpy

I'm afraid he was chased off before any of this information was given to him. Jeez, I wish people would resist the impulse to criticize folks looking for help before they understand the whole situation. It doesn't help and I suspect has been quite harmful on occassion. 

Jelpy


----------



## BellaLuna

Also if I do recall I think he had posted another topic and sounded like he might have decided to keep her but I'm not too sure tho ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

